# 300 WSM Deer ammo



## themaddmortician (Sep 26, 2006)

Hello All:

I have a 300 wsm and have not quite figured out what shells work best on deer. In the past three years I have used 150 gr. Win Ballistic Tips. Each deer I shot inlcuding my largest buck 5x6 146 B&C died nearly fifty yards from where I shot them. I usually hit them in the lungs as I generally shoot high. None of the deer have had large exit wounds, mostly the size of the actual projectile. Last week at our local ammuniton store the clerk showed me some Federal 180 gr. Speer Grand Slams. Has anyone used these or can anyone give me some advice as to what ammo I should use for this gun.

Thanks. 
T


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I have shot a few deer with Grand Slam and they are a lot tougher than Ballistic Tips. You will see less damage with a Grand Slam than you do Ballistic Tips. They are a premium bullet suitable for larger game like elk or moose. It's going to be tough getting anything better than Ballistic Tips for deer size game.

That small hole you see coming out may be the bullet core or simply the bullet slowing down after passing through that much animal. Look to the inside of the animal to answer bullet performance the hole on the opposite side really tells you very little. Many times people find the bullet just under the hide on the opposite side. If it had a little more power it would have just made it through. but it would have left a very small hole. Some people think this is perfect bullet performance with no wasted energy. Others want gaping holes for blood trailing


----------



## themaddmortician (Sep 26, 2006)

Thanks plainsman:

Really appreciate the info, maybe I will stick with the ballistic tips, Two other questions, 150 gr. or 180 balistic tips, and have you shot the new fusion bullets.

Thanks again,
T

Support your local undertaker and have another cigarette! :stirpot:


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

I shoot a .338 Win Mag for deer. ( I would have a .270 WSM or .300 WSM ideally; but can't afford a new gun.)

I use, I believe, 230 grain Winchester Failsafes. And have never had a problem.

All deer, dead in there tracks, smaller exit wounds, not lots of wasted meat. Very happy.

:sniper:


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

I shot a 300 wsm myself and I reload all my own shells. I couldn't agree more, balistic tips on these things make a mess out of em really bad, lol. I learned my lesson two years ago with that.


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

My cousin shoots a 300wsm. I know he shoots factory fedral loads and the deer he has shot don't go to far if hit in the chest. I would say the exit hole was softball sized on the last doe he shot.


----------



## themaddmortician (Sep 26, 2006)

What type of federal loads were they if you can ask your cousin that would be great!

Cheers,
T


----------



## swift (Jun 4, 2004)

If your shooting winchester brand ammo you are shooting ballistic silver tips not true ballistic tips made by nosler. Ballistic silvertips do hold together better than BT's. Grand Slams are controlled expansion bullets that won't expand well on a lung shot. If you want to drop the deer in their tracks try the Sierra gamekings loaded into federal premiums. They will open quick and do alot of damage to the meat. but they will leave a big hole.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The Winchester Ballistic Silver Tip is called combined technology because they are a collaboration between Nosler and Winchester. They only difference is Winchesters version of moly (can't remember what they call it - lubolox ?). It brings the weight from 165 to 168gr. They are the same bullet in all other aspects, unless of course you count the color of the polycarbonate tip.
Winchester may want to claim more credit, but cut them apart and do a brinel hardness test on the lead. Same thing. Mike the jacket at front, mid, and rear. Same thing.

http://www.nosler.com/ballsilvertip.html

http://www.nosler.com/ballsilvertip.html


----------



## themaddmortician (Sep 26, 2006)

WHAT ABOUT 165 GR. FEDERAL (BARNES) TRIPLE SHOCK X BULLETS, HAS ANYONE USED THESE?

T


----------



## swift (Jun 4, 2004)

Not a good deer bullet. Again they are controlled expansion and are designed more for larger thicker skinned animals like elk and moose. The times I've loaded them they punched holes like FMJ's.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I have shot many X Bullets since they first came out. Since about 1990 they expand reliably. The new triple shock is very good, and will expand down to 1700 fps. The only problem I see with the X Bullets is they don't shock the animal like lead core. They perhaps only impart half their energy to an animal the size of a white-tail, unless of course you shoot them lengthwise like the bullet in the photo below. One thing about an X Bullet no matter what direction even a large buck is facing, if you know where the heart is you can blow it out of him. Keep this in mind. If you are hunting where there are other people I would advise against the X Bullet, because animals always die, but they always run a 100 yards or slightly more when hit good with an X Bullet. This gives some joker a chance to shoot at the animal and think it's his when it drops. If your alone with no one around it's a very good bullet. 
Another very good bullet that I use is the Swift Scirocco. It is a ballistic tip bullet with a bonded core. It is as accurate as the Nosler Ballisti Tip. Since I have started using it I am shooting less X Bullets. It is available in factory ammo, I just can't remember which. I think Remington.

[siteimg]5118[/siteimg]


----------

